# Help with plant ID?



## briantrice (Apr 29, 2008)

I recently purchased a plant from a LFS. The plant guy there is usually very knowledgeable but I'm not sure this time! He said that this plant is an Aponogeton natans, but it doesn't look at all like any photos I've seen. It is grown from a bulb! If anyone could help me out with what kind of plant it is I would appreciate it. Sorry for the poor quality pic!


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

According to Kasselmanns Aquarium plants book about _Aponogeton natans_: "_This rare and delicate Aponogeton hardly forms any submersed leaves but predominantly floating leaves instead, rendering it hardly suitable for aquaristics_" And "tuber up to 2 cm in size". 
So it might just be that


----------



## matt_vasko (May 1, 2008)

It might just be the quality of picture working together with my inexperience, but that looks a lot like the bulbs they sell at walmart. I purchased those a long time ago and they grow into a plant that looks exactly like that one. 
Matt


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think it looks like an Aponogeton natans. but just young. Whatever it is it sure is a cool plant.


----------



## briantrice (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I took me so long to reply. 

I think it is an Aponogeton natans. It has been doing VERY well. It has grown more healthy submerged leaves and has shot up 5 new floating leaves and has even begun to flower! 

Thanks again


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Brian, if you can ever propagate I would love to get one. I have never seen anything like it, it looks soo cool.


----------

